# Dinner party



## miezits (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi!
Next week I will have a dinner party and I would like to have some advice for the menu.

Thema - italian
Menu:

carpaccio
tomato soup
raviolo with prawns 
grilled salmon with veggies and oven baked potatoes
tiramisu
But I'd like to have a appetizer - amuse bouche but I can't think what can it be. 
If you some suggestions for the menu I'd like to hear it.

Thank you


----------



## CraigC (Jun 26, 2014)

Crostini with tapenade?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi, and welcome to DiscussCooking 

I love crostini, but I'm not personally a big fan of tapenade. An alternative might be pesto topped with diced tomatoes, or goat cheese topped with marinated roasted red peppers. Or you could offer a variety. Another option would be an antipasto platter with Italian cured meats, cheeses, olives, fruit, etc.


----------



## miezits (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks for your answers. I thought also about crostini but I think it will be too much by 5 course dinner. Is it not better to have just 1 bite appetizer?


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 26, 2014)

Some type of sorbet/granita with fruit?  Maybe made with Limoncello and served in tiny shotglasses?

Welcome to DC!


----------



## CraigC (Jun 26, 2014)

How about arancini?


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 26, 2014)

miezits said:


> Thanks for your answers. I thought also about crostini but I think it will be too much by 5 course dinner. Is it not better to have just 1 bite appetizer?



Stuffed mushrooms?
These look good...

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/italian-stuffed-mushrooms


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 26, 2014)

I like the idea of fruit and ???????

Prosciutto-Wrapped Melon | MyGourmetConnection

or 

Elegant Fig Appetizers with Goat Cheese and Almonds Recipe - Allrecipes.com

If fruit is not your thing then how about olives.

Good luck, have fun.


----------



## Zagut (Jun 26, 2014)

Am I invited?

That makes a difference to any suggestions.

If I'm not invited then "Let them eat cake"


----------



## merstar (Jun 26, 2014)

These are great - I've made them many times:
Spinach-Stuffed Mushrooms
Olive Oyls Treat For Popeye Spinach Stuffed Mushrooms) Recipe - Food.com


----------



## miezits (Jun 26, 2014)

Of course you are invites, Zagut  But then you need to come to Holland. And before that say a recipe


----------



## Zagut (Jun 26, 2014)

Well thanks for the invite miezits. 


"And before that say a recipe."


So I have to sing for my supper? 


Fair enough. Nothing is free in this world. 


Since you asked for an appetizer how about this. 

http://grilling24x7.com/oring.shtml


You can forgo the Mayo dipping sauce and use whatever hot sauce on the rings you like rather then the garlic rich Sriracha.  

It's the Bacon wrapped Onion Rings I'm suggesting. 



Well since I need to come to Holland I'll have to decline your wonderful invitation. 

That is unless airfare is included?


----------



## Selkie (Feb 18, 2015)

From Epicurious:

Easy Arancini


----------



## Mad Cook (Feb 20, 2015)

What about serving the carpaccio as an "amuse bouche" in some way? You don't really want to spoil people's appetites for the main by giving them too much to start with.


----------



## CraigC (Feb 20, 2015)

I think the party was over last June, maybe July.


----------



## Mad Cook (Feb 20, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> Some type of sorbet/granita with fruit? Maybe made with Limoncello and served in tiny shotglasses?
> 
> Welcome to DC!


Doesn't the OP want something to serve with aperitifs/pre-dinner cocktails? The sorbet would be a bit difficult to manage with a glass in the other hand. It would be better as a palate-cleanser between the ravioli and the salmon


----------



## Mad Cook (Feb 20, 2015)

CraigC said:


> I think the party was over last June, maybe July.


And Selkie has resurrected it. Your point is?
+


----------



## CraigC (Feb 20, 2015)

Mad Cook said:


> And Selkie has resurrected it. Your point is?
> +



That was exactly my point.


----------



## Mad Cook (Feb 20, 2015)

CraigC said:


> That was exactly my point.


No-one is forcing you to read the thread and your intervention was discourteous to Selkie, regardless of your placing of an emoticon.


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 20, 2015)

Selkie did not resurrect it.  A spammer did.  Selkie just got fooled by said spammer and was trying to respond to them.


----------

